# gas meter plug



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

fordeject001 said:


> After a fire restoration in our home I am trying to light our gas FP (the only gas appliance we have) and find there is no gas coming to the FP. The gas is on at the meter. The plummer tells us that there is an installed plug in the meter that blocks gas from entering the house and he doesn't have a tool to remove it, but the gas company says they have not plugged the meter. I assume it may have been plugged at the time of the fire by the remodeling people or the fire dept.. How do I remove this plug?


Contact the fire DEPT, the local code DEPT and the gas Company. They will have the answers not the internet on this one.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

It’s a puck, gets put in to a union just after the meter, you can’t see it unless you pull the union apart better let the gas company look for it. If that’s what they used.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Javiles said:


> It’s a puck, gets put in to a union just after the meter, you can’t see it unless you pull the union apart better let the gas company look for it. If that’s what they used.


Should be red tagged and locked.


----------



## fordeject001 (Jan 20, 2012)

*calling doesn't work*

I called the gas company and without looking they just tell me there is no plug in the meter, but the plumber for the restoration company tells me there is, but he never left the house to reach this conclusiuon. I have gas going into the meter, no visible shutoff between the house entry and the FB, but still when I pull the line at the valve to the FP, I have no gas. 

Looks like I will just have to live without a FP.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

fordeject001 said:


> I called the gas company and without looking they just tell me there is no plug in the meter, but the plumber for the restoration company tells me there is, but he never left the house to reach this conclusiuon. I have gas going into the meter, no visible shutoff between the house entry and the FB, but still when I pull the line at the valve to the FP, I have no gas.
> 
> Looks like I will just have to live without a FP.


Call the gas company and tell them that you don't have gas. They'll at least have to verify that they have gas leaving the meter, and while they're doing that, they can see if your meter has been, in fact, plugged. It could even be an obstruction before the meter, it doesn't happen very often, but it does occasionally.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Does the gas company have another shut off at the street?
Could there be another shutoff someplace in the basement that got turned off?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

plummen makes a good point thought when there is a fire at a location all utilities are cut to property and gas is shut off at street????


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Some areas have a stop box for the gas out by the sidewalk or street like a water stopbox if you have an old gas meter in basement


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

plummen said:


> Some areas have a stop box for the gas out by the sidewalk or street like a water stopbox if you have an old gas meter in basement


 yep most have curb boxes....


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> yep most have curb boxes....


Not where I live. Only commercial customers have a curb cock (I refuse to be PC and call it a curb box or curb stop :thumbup.


----------

